# Reset Drive Identifier 0x00000000

## lostinspace2011

For some reason, maybe because I zero'd out the beginning of the disk I am getting a Drive Identifier of just zeros (0x00000000). 

How can I re-gernate a disk identifier and is this a real problem ?

 *Quote:*   

> Disk /dev/sda: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes
> 
> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121601 cylinders, total 1953525168 sectors
> 
> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
> ...

 

----------

## lostinspace2011

This fixed it for me 

 *Quote:*   

> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdb bs=4M count=1000

 

Now the drive identifier is different

----------

